# Winterizing the hives...what do you do??



## txsteele (Nov 19, 2014)

I've been "bee keeping" for three years now but the first two years I lost my hives to SHB. This is the third time I've approached winter. This year my hives look strong as I moved their locations this spring. As it stands, I haven't been through a winter.

I'm in Houston so the winters here are much more mild than some of you other folks. January temperature averages 41/62.

*Any advice or factoids regarding over-wintering *(ie. what do you feed, how much do you feed and when do you feed)?


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I start by placing mouse guards on any entrances that don't already have them. Close up the flashing in the bottom boards. Usually I leave them on all year long. experimented with a wrap last year and am very satisfied with them.










http://www.mannlakeltd.com/beekeeping-supplies/product/WT-150.html

Only draw back I have found is installing every fall and removing every spring and storing them.

Make up candy boards and install them on a warm Oct day. Lots of recipes on the internet just goggle candy boards for honey bees.

 Al


----------

